# German Shepherd Carries Cat Toy Around The House For The New Kitten To Play With



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

That’s a so sweet


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Awww! What a wonderful [email protected]

My big male GSD tried to eat my cat when they were first introduced. With careful supervision, he and the cat were soon sharing his bed, and playing together.

One of the cat's favourite toys was the twist ties used to close plastic bags. Funniest thing I've ever seen was my GSD holding one of those ties in his mouth, and shoving it in the cat's face, trying to encourage him to play! 🤣

When the cat escaped the house one night, and got run over by a car, my dog was very depressed, and obviously missed him a great deal. :'(


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

The feelies are strong with this one. 🤧


----------

